# '19 Lady Sycamores Softball Thread



## Sycamore624

Current Record:10-12
MVC Record:1-2
Home Record:2-3
Away Record:2-5
Neutral Field Record:6-4


at Stetson                                  W 6-4
at Stetson                                  W 10-2 (5)
at Stetson                                  Cancelled
*Chattanooga Challenge(Chattanooga,TN)*
Dayton                                       W 4-3
at Chattanooga                            L 5-6
Toledo                                        W 5-1
Tennessee Tech                           W 6-5 (8)
Kennesaw State                          Cancelled
*Hilltopper Classic (Bowling Green,KY)*
Butler                                         L 4-6
Cleveland State                           W 3-0
Butler                                         W 5-0
Western Kentucky                        L  7-9
at Louisville                                 L 1-7
IUPUI                                          L 3-8
at Louisville                                 L 0-3
Missouri                                      L 1-11 (5)
Purdue Fort Wayne                      Postponed
*Memphis Softball Tourney*
IUPUI                                          W 6-3
Belmont                                       L  2-7
DePaul                                         Canceled 
DePaul                                         Canceled 
at Memphis                                  L 2-3
IUPUI                                          W 9-3
IUPUI                                          L 3-6
Northern Iowa                             L 3-6
Northern Iowa                             L 3-10
Northern Iowa                             W 2-1 (8)


----------



## Sycamore624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100168813008642053


----------



## goindystate

great to see them get a win over Butler. The ISU women's sports teams (Volleyball, Basketball, Softball) have had no luck defeating other Indiana (Butler, IUPUI, Ball State, IU, Purdue) teams for quite some time now. And they really haven't been too competitive against them either. So hopefully this is the beginning of changing that, starting here with Softball. Hard to out-recruit other Indiana colleges when you never beat them


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Sycamore624

Ladies currently tied with Louisville 1-1 in the 6th


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Sycamore624

The previous game at the Cardinal Classic is still underway. Our game against IUPUI will begin approximately 30-40 minutes following the conclusion of Louisville-Missouri. #MarchOn


----------



## Sycamore624

Sycamores are in Memphis,TN this weekend for the Memphis Softball Tournament. They'll play games against; IUPUI, Belmont, Middle Tennessee, DePaul and Memphis. Busy weekend for the girls, hopefully the can at least 3 of the 5 in Tennessee!


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Sycamore624

5 game losing streak snapped!


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Sycamore624

Ladies have DH Weds at home against IUPUI at 1 & 3pm


----------



## Sycamore624

The Ladies split a home DH against IUPUI yesterday winning the first game 9-2 before dropping the 2nd one 6-3. The Sycamores have played 4 games against IUPUI in 3 different cities already this season. Sycamores lost 8-3 to to them in Louisville, won 6-3 in Memphis and yesterdays home DH.


----------



## goindystate

Lost both games of a DH today at home vs Northern Iowa


----------



## goindystate

Softball won their first MVC game today 2-1 in 8 innings over Northern Iowa, now 1-2 in MVC play


----------



## Sycamore624

Ladies on the road for a DH at Illinois Weds.......Illini are 16-5 on the season


----------



## goindystate

women were swept at home today by Illinois State, losing big in both games, now 1-4 in MVC play


----------



## goindystate

game 3 was postponed today


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores lose 2 more today at Purdue to drop to 11-17 on the season


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores lost at Drake today 2-0, they'll play twice Sunday. 

yet another ISU team that showed promise in the non conference season, only to tank once MVC play starts.


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores get run ruled twice by Drake and lose both games 8-0, 10-0

still only one win in MVC play. They move to 1-7 in MVC play and 11-20 overall

at EIU this week, they're not much better than ISU, sitting at 10-25 before their DH today


----------



## goindystate

ISU wins two at Eastern Illinois, which gives us more wins vs OVC teams than MVC teams. Now 13-20 on the season with a series at Loyola this weekend. ISU and Loyola are both in last place


----------



## goindystate

After sweeping OVC foe EIU this week, ISU returned to normalcy and was swept by Loyola today, still just one win in MVC play and all alone in last place now in the MVC


----------



## goindystate

ISU finishes off the weekend by being swept by Loyola, losing 14-8.


----------



## goindystate

Softball FINALLY won another MVC game, splitting with Evansville today, we now have TWO MVC wins!


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores lost to SIU in Terre Haute Friday, they'll play 2 today. Still just 2 wins in MVC play and in last place


----------



## goindystate

Swept at home today by SIU, so still sitting at 2 wins in the MVC and all alone in last place. 

Just 10 games left in the season. Not a very encouraging rookie season for the new coach


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores lose again today, this time to 9th place Valpo 7-6, they'll try to play 2 Saturday up in Valpo. ISU still all alone in last place in the MVC


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores WIN! Finally! They lost game 1 to Valpo today 7-5, then won game two 9-1, so they FINALLY won an MVC game, just their 3rd win, still in last place, but at least they got one win.


----------



## goindystate

Sycamores pick up a rare MVC win last night over Evansville. No longer do they sit in 10th place all alone, they're now tied with Valpo for last place with 4 MVC wins. Just 6 more games left this season.


----------



## goindystate

Softball lost again today at Bradley, they'll play 2 on Sunday, still in last place in the MVC


----------



## goindystate

ISU lost 2 games to Bradley today, fortunately just 3 more games left in the season for them.


----------



## goindystate

ISU split with Missouri State today, losing game one 7-1, but winning game two 2-1, we are now up to FIVE MVC wins this season! Last game of the year is tomorrow.


----------



## goindystate

Mercifully the ISU season came to an end today with a 4-1 loss to Missouri State, ISU ends 17-34 and 5-21 in the MVC


----------



## goindystate

apparently the season is not over yet for ISU, under the new format all 10 teams make the MVC tournament now, so ISU as the 9 seed plays the 8 seed in Peoria


----------



## TreeTop

Here's the bracket...

http://mvc-sports.com/documents/2019/5/5//2019_MVC_Softball_Championship_Bracket.pdf?id=1655

All they have to do is win 5 games in 4 days (single-elimination) and they win the MVC tourney.


----------



## goindystate

congrats to the girls as the picked up one win in the MVC tourney today, defeating Loyola, they live to play one more game


----------



## goindystate

is it me or does this tweet make it look like they're playing the MVC softball tourney INDOORS at Bradley?? 


M7 | @AmandaGuercio drives in a run and ISU scores two in the inning. Time to finish!11-8 🌳#MarchOn pic.twitter.com/kTHgbOTlkN— Indiana State Softball (@IndStSoftball) May 8, 2019


----------



## goindystate

Well, after an absolute dreadful MVC season ISU has somehow decided to play softball. 

Leading Missouri State 10-4 in the bottom of the 7th in Peoria.

Where was this team the last 2 months?


----------



## goindystate

ISU wins 10-8, they live to play another game, not sure what changed, but they're playing well now


----------



## goindystate

The run comes to an end, losing to Bradley 4-0, oh well. Maybe next year they will be a little more competitive in MVC play because this year they were dreadfully bad


----------

